# Weeds: Season 6



## CrusaderFrank

With Netflix on the Wii, the wife and I went through the first 5 Seasons in the last six weeks. 

I really liked the "Little Boxes" feel of the first 2 seasons and unfortunately, because the producers feel they must constantly up the stakes, the show began to go in a direction I'm not terribly fond of. 

Season Three was just plain fucking stupid and Season 4 and 5 with the Mexican Mafia Theme, eh, bad call.  At the end of Season 5, I was singing "Little Boxes" to myself but it's clear we're not in Agrestic anymore Toto.

Spoiler Alert: I lose all sympathy for Nancy and her plight with the death of 2 DEA agents on her hands.


----------



## Shogun

My fiancee and I started watching this last night with season 1.  I dunno, man, I'm having a hard time feeling simpathetic towards the woman anyway; can't afford a lifestyle? sell the house, fire the MAID and go back to school instead of selling pot under bullshit rationalizations.


----------



## MikeK

I enjoyed the first season of _Weeds_ but it quickly went downhill from there.  I clicked on the latest episode because there was nothing else on and clicked off it after ten minutes.  

It's become utterly ridiculous and there is absolutely nothing redeeming about it.  It's not funny and it's not serious.  It's silly, inane and it's absurd.  And I'll never watch it again.


----------



## Toro

Saw the first few episodes with friends a while back.  I liked it.


----------

